# Securing NM cable in use with nm box



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Was before my time, that's for sure.

NEC 2008 334.30: Nonmetallic-sheathed cable shall be supported and secured by staples, cable ties, straps, hangars, or similar fittings designed and installed so as not to damage the cable, at intervals not exceeding 1.4m (4 1/2 ft) and *within 300mm (12in.) of every outlet box, junction box, cabinet, or fitting. *


----------



## ColoradoMaster3768 (Jan 16, 2010)

Yep, sure do. NM cable was required to be supported within 8" of metal boxes & within 12" of NM boxes. Had to have been pre-1993; that's as far back as my current _NEC Code _set goes; had them begining in 1975 at one time; never thought that I'd ever need them again.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Frasbee said:


> Was before my time, that's for sure.
> 
> NEC 2008 334.30: Nonmetallic-sheathed cable shall be supported and secured by staples, cable ties, straps, hangars, or similar fittings designed and installed so as not to damage the cable, at intervals not exceeding 1.4m (4 1/2 ft) and *within 300mm (12in.) of every outlet box, junction box, cabinet, or fitting. *


Good Apprentice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chuckmeister728 (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks, Colorado. It's the "as measured along the cable " part that's missing these days. Theoretically ,it seems, I could extend 4 1/2 ft out of the box and as long as I placed the fastener 12" from the box it's legal. C728


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Chuckmeister728 said:


> Thanks, Colorado. It's the "as measured along the cable " part that's missing these days. Theoretically ,it seems, I could extend 4 1/2 ft out of the box and as long as I placed the fastener 12" from the box it's legal. C728


For good reason. I leave a bit of an "S" slack loop between the box and the staple as "Rotozip insurance".


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> For good reason. I leave a bit of an "S" slack loop between the box and the staple as "Rotozip insurance".


My foreman on a firestation job had us do that with MC, though I believe it was more in the event that they wanted to have the boxes moved, (a lot of RFI's had gone unanswered), low and behold, the owner comes on to the job and asks us why the hell we wasted so much MC putting in a curve above the box, followed by "don't do it again". inch:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Frasbee said:


> My foreman on a firestation job had us do that with MC, though I believe it was more in the event that they wanted to have the boxes moved, (a lot of RFI's had gone unanswered), low and behold, the owner comes on to the job and asks us why the hell we wasted so much MC putting in a curve above the box, followed by "don't do it again". inch:


Yeah, sometimes you just get that funny feeling and it causes you to deviate from your normal installation method. If I was running that fire station job, and had the feeling that stuff was going to get all mixed around before it was done, I might have had you do the same thing. I can't imagine that there was more than 300 or 400 openings in a fire station, so that might have been 500 feet of "wasted" MC. Make that up on one change order.


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

You also want to look at 314.17(C) Exception for single gang plastic boxes without an integral clamp.

That section requires the NM cable to be fastened within 8" of a single gang plastic box without a cable clamp.

Chris


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

raider1 said:


> You also want to look at 314.17(C) Exception for single gang plastic boxes without an integral clamp.
> 
> That section requires the NM cable to be fastened within 8" of a single gang plastic box without a cable clamp.
> 
> Chris


 Without a cable clamp?? :001_huh:


----------



## Big City Electrician (Jul 5, 2010)

oldtimer said:


> Without a cable clamp?? :001_huh:


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

oldtimer said:


> Without a cable clamp?? :001_huh:


Yep, the picture of a single gang plastic box the big city posted does not contain integral cable clamps and you must fasten the NM cable within 8" of that box.

Chris


----------



## Chuckmeister728 (Jul 23, 2010)

A-HA! Throw the man a fish!! You found the passage I remember,raider1. I think it would make more sense in Art. 334, But that's just me! Thanks. C728


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

Chuckmeister728 said:


> A-HA! Throw the man a fish!! You found the passage I remember,raider1. I think it would make more sense in Art. 334, But that's just me! Thanks. C728


Actually you can just throw me a beer.:thumbsup:

The reason that the requirement is not in Article 334 is that it is driven by the box and not the type of cable method, the same rule applies if you are using UF cable.

Chris


----------



## BEAMEUP (Sep 19, 2008)

I do, :yes: been in the trade since '84.


----------

